# Dusk to Dawn light



## endrow

We have a dozen Dusk to Dawn lights on our farm the type that clamp onto like an inch pipe. They have a 3-prong with photocell screwed into the top of them. They are all pretty old some are 175 watt mercury vapor and some are 150 watt high pressure sodium. Two of them are currently not working and I'm going to work on them tomorrow I'm thinking about starting to switch things over to LED. I am not looking for any type of a bulb retrofit, how to put a complete new unit up. Anybody on here work with any LED lights in the Dust to Dawn.


----------



## endrow

I may have worded that wrong I was really wanted to find out how much you light the LEDs gave compared to their conventional Dust to Dawn


----------



## Waterway64

I have been very disappointed in my new led yard lights compared to the old ones that lit up a large area. Unless something is right under them you can't see much.


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> We have a dozen Dusk to Dawn lights on our farm the type that clamp onto like an inch pipe. They have a 3-prong with photocell screwed into the top of them. They are all pretty old some are 175 watt mercury vapor and some are 150 watt high pressure sodium. Two of them are currently not working and I'm going to work on them tomorrow I'm thinking about starting to switch things over to LED. I am not looking for any type of a bulb retrofit, how to put a complete new unit up. Anybody on here work with any LED lights in the Dust to Dawn.


I dont know about the fixture swap.

I removed every bulb inside & out from my home and replaced with LED bulbs because Costco had an incredible sale on LED bulbs and then a local power company (PECO) added a rebate. I have 65 recessed lights alone. 14 flood lights and many garage & barn lights and of course table lamps and the like.

Pros:

1. Power bill decreased noticeably. To the point that the bulbs were paid off in ~2 months.

2. LED bulbs are very white-bright. Much better whiter light than the bulbs you use. I find I can see better with them.

3. I think the bulbs last 15,000 hours. So about 5 years if run 8hr/day.

Cons:

1. Expensive to buy up front. Look for sales.

2. Be careful what LED bulbs you buy. They wreak havoc on radio control devices like garage door openers.

3. Cool to touch. Could be a problem if you expect the bulb to shed ice/snow or heat a chicken house.

Sorry I'm no help on the fixtures themselves. Should be basic light fixture wiring though


----------



## FCF

Changed a HPS yard light to a "corn cob" LED bulb about 3 months ago because of ballast issues. The light is much brighter and not the soft yellow of HSP. This was the only light changed so there wasn't much change in electric bill.


----------



## PaMike

We have a bunch of dawn to dusk wall pack LED lights at our business. They work really well. Had the sodium ones in the past and they were constantly burning out. We bought the LED wall packs from a wholesale electrical house and they were quality units...


----------



## mlappin

Changed a whole 277v unit out on the silo, replaced it with a 130watt LED, much much brighter and is instant on, paid a little over $1 a watt for it. Took about ten minutes to change it out using the boom lift.

Sorry, after double checking my order on Amazon, turns out it is a Cree 70 watt. Still felt like a quality unit with some heft to it.

Here is the one I bought on Amazon, unfortunately I see it is out of stock atm.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K6JZZ5Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mlappin

I have the sodium ones (yellow) by the house and shop as I don't think they attract near the bugs, been up for over five years at least to the best of my recollection.

The one I replaced on the silo was at least 30 years old, I really don't think you can buy anything near that quality anymore in this throwaway society.


----------



## Vol

mlappin said:


> The one I replaced on the silo was at least 30 years old, I really don't think you can buy anything near that quality anymore in this throwaway society.


You are correct....I do like the light cast of older style bulbs, but the replacements now available at box stores like Lowes only last about 2 years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Bought 2 at the local electrical supply to try today. Did not get them installed. They say 30 Watts LED same amount of light as 100 watt high pressure sodium. And 40 watts led equals same amount of light as 175 Watt mercury vapor. I bought 2 of them the smaller one was $125 the big one was $160. You hook up the wires Clamp itt to the pipe, the only thing you can change on it is a photocell the bulb Burns Out you put up a new unit. Average life of the unit 15 years


----------



## slowzuki

I've been involved in a high bay led replacement in a plant, leds have worked out well. Not as much power savings replacing hid type fixtures as with the incandescent and old flourecents but still a good move.


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> Bought 2 at the local electrical supply to try today. Did not get them installed. They say 30 Watts LED same amount of light as 100 watt high pressure sodium. And 40 watts led equals same amount of light as 175 Watt mercury vapor. I bought 2 of them the smaller one was $125 the big one was $160. You hook up the wires Clamp itt to the pipe, the only thing you can change on it is a photocell the bulb Burns Out you put up a new unit. Average life of the unit 15 years


Endrow, what is the name brand of the fixtures.....I just lost the main light in front of my most used machinery shed and I want to replace with something that will last more than 2 years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Hubbel is a name brand


----------



## Vol

I ordered a 70 watt LED dusk to dawn from Superior lighting for $139.00 + $8 shipping....over 6000 lumens.

http://www.superiorlighting.com/LED_Dusk_to_Dawn_Yard_Lights_p/7101caal068.htm?1=1&CartID=0

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Whatever they "say" they last is not something by which to base your decision on whether to purchase or not.......LED lighting technology is still in its infancy, one can claim 5,10,15 years but I have yet to have a LED light last as long as they say, because they haven't been out long enough......I have had plenty to fail, usually not the bulb but it might as well have been....still have to replace the whole unit. I have mixed feelings as to the whole cost/energy use/duty cycle of LED......it is the best lighting technology we have, no doubt about that.....for battery powered devices, it's a no brainer.


----------



## slowzuki

With 65 years or so under their belts I'm not sure how much more they will develop. The game right now seems to be how cheap the Chinese factories can build the power supplies and still pass the tests for consumer sale.



somedevildawg said:


> Whatever they "say" they last is not something by which to base your decision on whether to purchase or not.......LED lighting technology is still in its infancy, one can claim 5,10,15 years but I have yet to have a LED light last as long as they say, because they haven't been out long enough......I have had plenty to fail, usually not the bulb but it might as well have been....still have to replace the whole unit. I have mixed feelings as to the whole cost/energy use/duty cycle of LED......it is the best lighting technology we have, no doubt about that.....for battery powered devices, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Vol

Vol said:


> I ordered a 70 watt LED dusk to dawn from Superior lighting for $139.00 + $8 shipping....over 6000 lumens.
> 
> http://www.superiorlighting.com/LED_Dusk_to_Dawn_Yard_Lights_p/7101caal068.htm?1=1&CartID=0
> 
> Regards, Mike


Delivered my light today....the holidays no doubt delayed the shipping out. Like the design....has heat dissipating fins. Installed it and I am now waiting on total darkness which should come early with these heavy snow clouds lurking.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Really well lit....and definition is really sharp. Completely satisfied if it will last close to like it is supposed to.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518

LED are a great light fixtures. They can really help in locations where you need lots of light but have little power available which will alow you to save quite a bit on wiring. But I am not sure if they are going to be a real money saver in the long run due to the initial cost and that the fail rate is still pretty high and when they do fail the drivers are verry expensive. Most lighting manufactures advertise a 20 year life but if you read the fine print that is only running the light 3 hours a day not dusk to dawn. So they really only last about a 1/4 as long as they are advertised if your lucky. That is just my 2 cents and experience installing and retrofitting thousands of exterior lighting over the last few years. Another downfall with them is that that most of the lights are bright white like a 6500k which really attracts the bugs vs the yellowish tint 2,700k lights don't tend to attract as many bugs i know this is not a issue for most but around here it Is. BTW I have all LED lights in and outside my house and T-8 floresent in my shop.


----------



## bunkhouse

We just had dusk to dawn light switched over to led 70 watt and a bright white light for sure. Light's up a huge area and I am very impressed vs. old sodium light. Mounted 25 feet on power pole. Power company is switching out old sodium light's when they burn out. They told me the cost was $225.00 . I just pay $ 6.00 a month added to power bill. I will verify price and find out brand name. They said should last 15 years. Our old one lasted 10 years.

regards

John


----------



## mlappin

I keep the yellow ones by the shop and house, the white ones and LEDs are getting installed out back by the grain setup. I installed the LED just before a bug killing freeze and it does seem to draw more bugs.


----------



## bunkhouse

I verified price of dusk to dawn LED light 70 watts was $225.00 utility grade. Our COOP power company stock's these light's and since I am a member that is my cost. I have to install myself because they only install on power poles. 10 year warranty , vacuumed sealed , They told me if one fails they send whole unit back. I will buy and install on barn , around march time frame. The one they installed on power pole is awesome. Brand name is EvLuma , with photo cell control, you can also dim the light .

regards

John


----------

